# William Fox-Pitt



## {97702} (17 October 2015)

Awful news from Lion D'Angers, do hope he is OK


----------



## tiggs (17 October 2015)

Just  saw this on twitter, wishing him a speedy recovery


----------



## Doris68 (17 October 2015)

Awful news.  We were watching it livestreamed and saw him go through the water and have a run-out.  There was no mention of his fall and there was nothing (apparently) happening to give cause for concern.  I sincerely hope that he's OK.


----------



## Pigeon (17 October 2015)

Oh no horrible news


----------



## Nicnac (17 October 2015)

Everything crossed for him. Hoping fervently for good news.


----------



## fairyclare (17 October 2015)

Just read on his official Facebook page that he suffered a head trauma but is otherwise ok and being kept in for observations.


----------



## Bustermartin (18 October 2015)

Is there any more news on how William is?


----------



## Doris68 (18 October 2015)

No further updates.  I guess there might be more later today..?  I'm hoping that "no news is good news".


----------



## only_me (18 October 2015)

There's talk on Facebook of wfp being in an induced coma


----------



## EventingMum (18 October 2015)

only_me said:



			There's talk on Facebook of wfp being in an induced coma
		
Click to expand...

Really hope this isn't true, makes you realise that how risky our sport can be


----------



## SnowPhony (18 October 2015)

I saw Emily King had posted about awful news about their dear friend WFP....lots of people asking if things had changed after the previous statement and her post has now been deleted. Bit worrying.


----------



## sidsmum (18 October 2015)

Worrying.  Apparently they closed the course for an hour getting him treatment and off to a hospital.  I hope he is ok.


----------



## angelish (18 October 2015)

Another that's worried by the silence , really hope he's ok thinking of him and his family


----------



## Cheiro1 (18 October 2015)

British eventing update:

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/news/item.aspx?id=5921&returnUrl=/

Sounds like he is in an induced coma so must be fairly serious!


----------



## stencilface (18 October 2015)

I'm going to ignore the rumours and keep my fingers crossed for him


----------



## {97702} (18 October 2015)

I think the problem is that whilst It's obvious it is serious, it is impossible to know how serious? I cannot believe it, I am just desperately hoping he will be OK


----------



## marotelle (18 October 2015)

News from France and a member of the Belgian team, is that he has been sedated, is stable but kept under close observation.
Fingers crossed, lets hope for better news tomorrow....


----------



## claracanter (18 October 2015)

People do recover from induced comas. Look at Laura Collett for example. Fingers crossed for William. Much love to Alice and family.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 October 2015)

Best wishes to William for a speedy recovery from what sounds a serious accident.  Love to all involved with the team.


----------



## Cheiro1 (18 October 2015)

stencilface said:



			I'm going to ignore the rumours and keep my fingers crossed for him
		
Click to expand...

Not sure the British Eventing website classes as rumours!!


----------



## Moomin1 (18 October 2015)

Cheiro1 said:



			British eventing update:

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/news/item.aspx?id=5921&returnUrl=/

Sounds like he is in an induced coma so must be fairly serious!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't necessarily assume that 'sedated' means induced coma.  Fingers crossed he makes a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (18 October 2015)

Oh how very worrying to hear. Do hope that he'll be alright. Sending his family and team much strength in an awful situation.


----------



## Honey08 (18 October 2015)

It sounds a bit worrying.  I hope he's better soon. 

 I think Emily King took her post down because it received a lot of criticism from people saying she shouldn't have commented when his own people hadn't at that point. To me she sounded genuinely upset and worried about someone she's known as she grew up.   She's only young and a bit silly sometimes (as a lot  of us were at that age, we just didn't have such a wide audience when we said/did stupid things).


----------



## Dizzydancer (18 October 2015)

Sending well wishes to WFP and hoping for a speedy recovery. 

IF he is in a coma It is very important to note it's very normal for people with head injuries to be in an induced coma- it allows the brain to recover and research shows it to be the best way to aid recovery. 
All the best WFP- we will await further updates


----------



## Goldenstar (18 October 2015)

Fingers crossed , horses are the devil sometimes .


----------



## lannerch (19 October 2015)

I too have been in an induced coma and in fine as well. Unfortunately Means he has a potentially serious head injury though. 
Poor William he is a legend. Keeping everything crossed for a full speedy recovery, and please don't retire eventing just wouldn't be the same without him.


----------



## stencilface (19 October 2015)

Cheiro1 said:



			Not sure the British Eventing website classes as rumours!!
		
Click to expand...

I was referring the FB chat


----------



## whiteroom (19 October 2015)

I would just like to send our very good wishes to Alica and his Children and of course his Mother, Marietta. 

Even the most knowledgeable and capable equestrian families would be distressed even if it could be classed a 'known risk'.


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 October 2015)

Latest update on the British Eventing website.

'19/10/15 update regarding William Fox-Pitt
William had a good night and remains stable and under sedation; he will undergo further tests later today. 

On behalf of the Fox-Pitt family and their support team at home, Williams wife Alice Fox-Pitt would like to express her thanks to everyone for their support and well wishes, it means a tremendous amount to them all that everyone is thinking of William.

We ask that the privacy of the family is respected at this time; we will continue to release updates as and when further information is made available.'

All best wishes from here, too.

I've never liked owl holes.


----------



## MileAMinute (19 October 2015)

If the sedation is indeed an induced coma, that is quite normal for a head injury to allow it to heal without additional movement/stress. However, as Moomin previously said, 'sedation' is a loose term and can mean anything.

Hope he's on the mend as quickly as possible and back out doing what he loves. He's one of my favourite equestrian athletes.


----------



## PorkChop (19 October 2015)

This has just been on the BBC news.

My thoughts are with his family and friends - really hope he is on the mend quickly.


----------



## Custard Cream (19 October 2015)

This is just awful  was it a rotational?

Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.


----------



## rachk89 (19 October 2015)

Hope he gets better soon and really hoping he isn't in an induced coma. Good luck William, you can pull through this.


----------



## MyBoyChe (20 October 2015)

I keep checking on here and various other sites hoping for some good news.  I cant help but be worried by the lack of a positive update and really hoping that is simply because there is no change/no news is good news.  I love watching William ride, he has such a calm easy way of riding, makes everything look so simple.  I have no idea what caused the fall, he always looks pretty secure in his seat to me and hardly ever see him move so it must have been a real pearler  Sending good wishes to all concerned and sincerely hoping for some good news very soon x


----------



## mrsh2010 (20 October 2015)

MyBoyChe said:



			I keep checking on here and various other sites hoping for some good news.  I cant help but be worried by the lack of a positive update and really hoping that is simply because there is no change/no news is good news.  I love watching William ride, he has such a calm easy way of riding, makes everything look so simple.  I have no idea what caused the fall, he always looks pretty secure in his seat to me and hardly ever see him move so it must have been a real pearler  Sending good wishes to all concerned and sincerely hoping for some good news very soon x
		
Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one!!


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 October 2015)

Still no change in William's condition, according to today's update on the British Eventing website.

We're all rooting for you, William.


----------



## claracanter (20 October 2015)

mrsh2010 said:



			Glad I'm not the only one!!
		
Click to expand...

I with you too.


----------



## MadisonBelle (20 October 2015)

MyBoyChe said:



			I keep checking on here and various other sites hoping for some good news.  I cant help but be worried by the lack of a positive update and really hoping that is simply because there is no change/no news is good news.  I love watching William ride, he has such a calm easy way of riding, makes everything look so simple.  I have no idea what caused the fall, he always looks pretty secure in his seat to me and hardly ever see him move so it must have been a real pearler  Sending good wishes to all concerned and sincerely hoping for some good news very soon x
		
Click to expand...

Me too......... Thoughts with everyone concerned......xxx


----------



## {97702} (20 October 2015)

Latest tweet from Alice Fox-Pitt....

"Alice Plunkett/Foxpi &#8207;@aliceplunkett  18m18 minutes ago
@foxpitteventing remains stable and under sedation. He is in great hands and is progressing well. Thank you again for all your support"

I am quite surprised how worried I feel about someone I don't really know..... as others have said, I am constantly looking for updates.  It puts things in perspective....


----------



## vallin (20 October 2015)

Same. I think he's just a bit of a hero to us all :-/


----------



## Nicnac (20 October 2015)

Totally agree.  I have seen  him many times and spoken to him but don't 'know' him.  Really hoping he will make a full recovery and feel that there was a more positive feel to Alice's tweet tonight. It's the first time progress has been mentioned.


----------



## Orangehorse (20 October 2015)

Gosh, poor William and family.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## silv (21 October 2015)

mrsh2010 said:



			Glad I'm not the only one!!
		
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (21 October 2015)

Such a great, great horseman, I hope he's ok and back to riding soon. 

Thinking of his family too, they must be so worried.


----------



## hippocobamus (21 October 2015)

Must be awful for the family. Hope there's some really concrete, positive news soon.


----------



## claracanter (21 October 2015)

Just read this on the BBC website. It gives a little more information from Yogi Breisner about William's condition and the sedation.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/equestrian/34587797

Fingers cross for William


----------



## {97702} (21 October 2015)

No change overnight or today &#128542;&#128542;&#128542;. The longer this goes on the more fearful I feel.....


----------



## PorkChop (21 October 2015)

Lévrier;13060325 said:
			
		


			No change overnight or today &#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;. The longer this goes on the more fearful I feel.....
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree.


----------



## MyBoyChe (21 October 2015)

Thats my worry too.  I know they do say "no news is good news" and Im sure his family have got more to think about that updating all of us, but I was really hoping to hear he was conscious at least, even if not up and about quite yet


----------



## PolarSkye (21 October 2015)

This is all very worrying for us - no doubt . . . but I can't imagine how his family must be feeling right now.  

I think it's fair to say that we are all thinking about the Fox-Pitt family . . . and hoping fervently that he recovers . . . certainly well enough to be with his family and see his children grow up.  Anything else is gravy.

P

P.S.  WFP is the reason I fell in love with eventing . . . I grew up here (in the UK) loving showjumping, bombing around on ponies, going to point-to-point meets, etc. and then moved to the U.S. and where I lived and the life I led meant I moved away from horses.  When I was 34 I moved my (American) husband and two daughters back to the UK and fell back in with horses.  We went for a family day out to Highclere to what was then the Festival of the Horse.  I remember seeing a huge horsebox with "William Fox-Pitt" emblazoned down the side and thinking "crikey, he must be good."  Out on the XC course I saw this chap - really tall, very elegant go round about three times and - even though I didn't know much about eventing - thought he was very stylish.  He was bold and clever but smooth as silk.   At the end of the day, when the organizers were taking down the fences and barriers, I saw him again - schooling a young horse in what was left of the SJ warm-up arena . . . he had his sleeves rolled up, was utterly relaxed and I was blown away by his hands - so soft and forgiving and the horse (no idea which one it was) just went so sweetly for him.  I wondered if he was WFP . . . got home and googled him and sure enough.  Watching him that day I fell in love with him (as a rider) and the sport.   We've been to many four stars and (as you do) have run into and chatted to many riders - he has always been polite and gracious.  He's an amazing ambassador for the sport . . .


----------



## Chiffy (21 October 2015)

I am pinning my hopes on the fact that Laura Collett was kept in an induced coma for 6 days and came out of it well. All good wishes that WFP can do the same.


----------



## MyBoyChe (21 October 2015)

Thanks Chiffy, I suppose we all tend to forget the good outcomes when we are obviously all worrying about one of our favourite riders.  Thanks for the reminder that these things can and often do end well.  We all need to concentrate on that x


----------



## {97702} (21 October 2015)

Chiffy said:



			I am pinning my hopes on the fact that Laura Collett was kept in an induced coma for 6 days and came out of it well. All good wishes that WFP can do the same.
		
Click to expand...

Good point Chiffy thank you


----------



## {97702} (21 October 2015)

PolarSkye said:



			This is all very worrying for us - no doubt . . . but I can't imagine how his family must be feeling right now.
		
Click to expand...

I think that goes without saying for us all.....


----------



## Honey08 (21 October 2015)

On the positive side, I have two friends who were unconscious for much longer and have recovered really well.  He will be getting the best care there is.   It's horrible for those waiting though, I remember that bit.  But what a tribute that so many people have their fingers. Crossed and think so much of him.  Fingers crossed he is back soon.


----------



## dingle12 (21 October 2015)

At the moment the best thing for him is to stay sedated, he will have more chance to recover. Sadly it's just a waiting game at the moment and I feel for Alice and there family.


----------



## Luci07 (22 October 2015)

No update today. I have been checking daily. He is such an icon for "our" sport and unfailingly nice to everyone he meets. Keep hoping I am going to read that he is out of his coma and on the way to recovery, his poor family must be frantic.


----------



## {97702} (22 October 2015)

Still no update, this is the first day there hasn't been any news     His poor family


----------



## MyBoyChe (22 October 2015)

Yes, I keep checking BE and on here desperately hoping to see something encouraging.  I dont know whether to be more or less worried by the lack of anything today, maybe folk who have been in this position would know the protocol, if there is any such thing. I am continuing to try and think positively and wish Alice and his family the strength to cope with what must be a hideous time x


----------



## Clare85 (22 October 2015)

It's very worrying, I can't imagine how Alice and the family must feel. I hope there is encouraging news soon. Come on William, get well soon!


----------



## crabbymare (22 October 2015)

I would assume hat as he is undersedation there will be very little news until they decide that the danger of whatever they are sedating for has passed and it is safe to start to reduce the sedation. so if for example they are worried that his brain may swell due to hitting his head then they would be likely to wait until bruising or whatever has reduced. from the 2 people (1 close) I have known that were under sedation this can take to at least 10 days. hopefully the only news they have is that he is stable which is all you can really expect until they start to reduce the sedative and see how he manages and if I was family I would not be saying anything even then as its even more stressful at that point as you have the extra pressure of will they wont they be ok and be able to have the sedation reduced more or will there be a bad reaction and need more time. at the moment I am just thinking no news is fine but this time next week I would have hoped for something


----------



## Honey08 (22 October 2015)

I think it's quite normal for them to sedate someone for a week initially with a head trauma.


----------



## CrazyMare (22 October 2015)

Honey08 said:



			I think it's quite normal for them to sedate someone for a week initially with a head trauma.
		
Click to expand...


My understanding is the French are more likely to sedate for a little longer than we might over here too.


----------



## gunnergundog (22 October 2015)

Honey08 said:



			I think it's quite normal for them to sedate someone for a week initially with a head trauma.
		
Click to expand...

And of course Michael Schumacher was sedated for much longer than that, but hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## MyBoyChe (23 October 2015)

Crabbymare, thank you for such a concise insight, you have obviously seen this first hand so your thoughts are appreciated.  I know that all cases are going to be different but this may well explain why it is so quiet on the update front, that there is simply nothing of any consequence to report.  Lets all pray that just a little more time is whats needed for William x


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (23 October 2015)

Jules Bianchi also suffered serious head trauma with fatal results. Michael Schumacher whilst alive is also far from his old self. Pessimistic as it may seem as a F1 follower this is all I can think of. I so hope that William is in a far better condition and that he comes es out of it with as little after effects as possible.


----------



## popsdosh (23 October 2015)

Whilst it is silly to speculate. We all wish the best for William but I suspect it may be a very long and arduous road for all involved. 
For what its worth I personally would rather have a major head trauma in France than the UK mainly for the fact they deal with more out there  due to Skiing accidents. He is in the best of hands . Nobody knows how long it will be before we know any more a lot wont be known until he is not under sedation any more and further assessment can be made.


----------



## dressage_diva (23 October 2015)

As someone who recovered from a serious brain injury (I suffered a spontaneous brain haemorrhage which has left me with long lasting effects) I can only advise that any serious head trauma/brain injuries do inevitably have a slow and long healing and recovery process. I was fortunate enough to not be sedated (whether I should have been, I don't know as I was taken ill abroad where there were no neurologists on the Island!!!) but I can't even begin to tell you how utter debilitating and slow the recovery process was - i struggled to even stand and walk to the end of my room! In my case the severity of my injury means that even 2 years on I'm not fully recovered (and I never will).

Like everyone here I am extremely anxious about WFP's condition, but as others have already said everything about brain injuries takes time and unfortunately I think we all just have to be patient


----------



## teapot (23 October 2015)

BE just released another statement... saying absolutely nothing new. Just stable under continued observation with no changes to report.


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (23 October 2015)

dressage_diva said:



			As someone who recovered from a serious brain injury (I suffered a spontaneous brain haemorrhage which has left me with long lasting effects) I can only advise that any serious head trauma/brain injuries do inevitably have a slow and long healing and recovery process. I was fortunate enough to not be sedated (whether I should have been, I don't know as I was taken ill abroad where there were no neurologists on the Island!!!) but I can't even begin to tell you how utter debilitating and slow the recovery process was - i struggled to even stand and walk to the end of my room! In my case the severity of my injury means that even 2 years on I'm not fully recovered (and I never will).

Like everyone here I am extremely anxious about WFP's condition, but as others have already said everything about brain injuries takes time and unfortunately I think we all just have to be patient 

Click to expand...

I too was in a coma for a few weeks (but not induced) following a skull fracture and brain haemorrhages after my horse fell. It was a year or so before I could string a sentence together , and mobility was a big problem. Prognosis was poor but with plenty of  prayers, patient support and bloody-minded determination, I was able to make a far better recovery than anyone anticipated. I hope and pray this will be the case for William Fox Pitt and for you DD .


----------



## dressage_diva (23 October 2015)

ChwaraeTeg said:



			I too was in a coma for a few weeks (but not induced) following a skull fracture and brain haemorrhages after my horse fell. It was a year or so before I could string a sentence together , and mobility was a big problem. Prognosis was poor but with plenty of  prayers, patient support and bloody-minded determination, I was able to make a far better recovery than anyone anticipated. I hope and pray this will be the case for William Fox Pitt and for you DD .
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I hope WFP has better luck than I have! Sadly I have permanent brain damage to the visual processing part of my brain so have a permanent blind spot, but other than that and reduced stamina and migraines I'm luckily fine, and most people can't tell I have brain damage! I am sure that WFP will be surrounded by support and his determination will mean that he will recover and be able to ride horses again!!!! Keep fighting WFP and if anyone connected to him is reading this thread, I strongly suggest you make contact with your local Headway branch in the UK who offered me a great deal of help!


----------



## lannerch (23 October 2015)

I'm another who suffered subarachnoid haemorrhage I was sedated in an induced coma for a week, my poor parents were told my injury was life threatening .

I made a full recovery well memory may be affected or it may be because I am dizzy, however my recovery was quick,

I was not allowed to ride for 6 months that killed me, however I am not sure a professional rider would stick to that as in sure it was because the consultAnt who said he saw far worse head injuries from horse riders than motor cyclists wanted to keep me off a horse as long as possible .

Keeping everything crossed for William he is my eventing hero such natural talent and balance and still here we are, it makes me question whether I should event again because if it happens to him what hope have I . 

We need you 2016 William get better soon


----------



## Luci07 (24 October 2015)

Thank you to those who shared their experience and explained what the silence means. While no one wants to pester a family who have enough to contend with, those of us who support and wish WFP are keen to hear news. Your explanations have put everything into context.


----------



## dressage_diva (24 October 2015)

lannerch said:



			I was not allowed to ride for 6 months that killed me, however I am not sure a professional rider would stick to that as in sure it was because the consultAnt who said he saw far worse head injuries from horse riders than motor cyclists wanted to keep me off a horse as long as possible .
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear it took you 6momths to ride again. My consultants told me that I was at no greater risk riding than someone who hadn't had a brain injury and that I could ride again as soon as I felt well enough. I sat back on my old boy (18 at the time) about 3weeks after my brain bleed but I found I was exhausted after I'd tacked up before I even got on and my visual issues made me feel quite nervous that I couldn't see things well enough. I thought I'd never be brave enough to hack again with my vision! I was back riding properly within 6months and am back happily hacking too (though I do have to be aware of my blind spot particularly when in the school with others)


----------



## PolarSkye (24 October 2015)

lannerch said:



			I'm another who suffered subarachnoid haemorrhage I was sedated in an induced coma for a week, my poor parents were told my injury was life threatening .

I made a full recovery well memory may be affected or it may be because I am dizzy, however my recovery was quick,

I was not allowed to ride for 6 months that killed me, however I am not sure a professional rider would stick to that as in sure it was because the consultAnt who said he saw far worse head injuries from horse riders than motor cyclists wanted to keep me off a horse as long as possible .

Keeping everything crossed for William he is my eventing hero such natural talent and balance and still here we are, it makes me question whether I should event again because if it happens to him what hope have I . 

We need you 2016 William get better soon
		
Click to expand...

I think we can count him out of 2016 . . . right now it's all about getting him back to his family . . . I will be very sad if this is the end of his competitive career, but I won't be surprised - he is a great competitor, but he's a husband and father first . . . and his family needs him.  

P


----------



## Doris68 (24 October 2015)

PolarSkye said:



			I think we can count him out of 2016 . . . right now it's all about getting him back to his family . . . I will be very sad if this is the end of his competitive career, but I won't be surprised - he is a great competitor, but he's a husband and father first . . . and his family needs him.  

P
		
Click to expand...

Well said PolarSkye.  We can only hope that he recovers and can lead a full and happy life with his lovely family.  Get well soon William, we're all thinking of you.


----------



## popsdosh (25 October 2015)

PolarSkye said:



			I think we can count him out of 2016 . . . right now it's all about getting him back to his family . . . I will be very sad if this is the end of his competitive career, but I won't be surprised - he is a great competitor, but he's a husband and father first . . . and his family needs him.  

P
		
Click to expand...

Yes that will be a huge achievement in itself! And that is all we should hope for at this stage.


----------



## dressage_diva (25 October 2015)

PolarSkye said:



			I think we can count him out of 2016 . . . right now it's all about getting him back to his family . . . I will be very sad if this is the end of his competitive career, but I won't be surprised - he is a great competitor, but he's a husband and father first . . . and his family needs him.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! My hopes are that he can recover to see his children grow up and to spend quality time with all of his family. Anything on top of that would be a huge bonus, though it will be an incredibly sad way to bow out of the sport and the eventing community will have lost one of their great stars if he can never compete again.


----------



## MyBoyChe (25 October 2015)

I have to say, I agree totally with the last few comments.  I know if I were his wife, I wouldnt be encouraging him back in the saddle any time soon.  Im fairly sure Alice rides though and is a level headed, common sense sort of person.  Im sure she is more than aware of the risks 
faced by riders every time they hop on board and if William is able and wants to resume competitive riding, she will be his greatest support!  I continue to think of them as a family and send my very best wishes for a full and speedy recovery x


----------



## Tronk (26 October 2015)

Some slightly more positive news today at last.


----------



## Greybird (26 October 2015)

From William's web site

News
William - update Monday 26Oct
Home » News » William - update Monday 26Oct
William - update Monday 26Oct
26-October-2015

William has made progress over the weekend; today he is conscious, breathing alone and communicating with his family and doctors, however he is still very ill.



He and his family are very grateful for all the support and messages, it is hugely appreciated



Further progress is going to take time, so please continue to respect the family&#8217;s privacy.


----------



## milliepops (26 October 2015)

Oh crikey. Good news that he's awake. Long way to go still but hopefully that is a positive sign.


----------



## MadisonBelle (26 October 2015)

Greybird said:



			From William's web site

News
William - update Monday 26Oct
Home » News » William - update Monday 26Oct
William - update Monday 26Oct
26-October-2015

William has made progress over the weekend; today he is conscious, breathing alone and communicating with his family and doctors, however he is still very ill.



He and his family are very grateful for all the support and messages, it is hugely appreciated



Further progress is going to take time, so please continue to respect the family&#8217;s privacy.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks goodness..... what excellent news! fingers crosses progress continues and that he is up and about soon.


----------



## dressage_diva (26 October 2015)

So pleased to hear that he has made some progress! Keep fighting William!!!


----------



## claracanter (26 October 2015)

At last some good news, what a relief for his family and friends. Well done William, stay strong


----------



## MyBoyChe (26 October 2015)

Oh thank goodness for something more encouraging.  Like a lot of sportsmen, hopefully his overall fitness and strength will be a huge positive in his recovery.


----------



## WandaMare (26 October 2015)

So pleased to hear that he is conscious now, keeping everything crossed that all continues to progress well with his recovery.


----------



## {97702} (26 October 2015)

Fingers are tightly crossed still that he manages to keep improving


----------



## blackhor2e (26 October 2015)

So pleased to hear this, fingers crossed for him


----------



## hackneylass2 (27 October 2015)

Good news indeed.  Best wishes William!


----------



## Honey08 (27 October 2015)

MyBoyChe said:



			Oh thank goodness for something more encouraging.  Like a lot of sportsmen, hopefully his overall fitness and strength will be a huge positive in his recovery.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, let's hope so.  Get well William.

It was nice to see Ben Hobday post pics of himself on a horse again this week.  I'm sure his drive and the wave of support helped him.  Let's hope it does for William..


----------



## {97702} (27 October 2015)

This came up on my Facebook 'on this day' thread today...... Pau 2013, proof if we ever needed it how great WFP is.

I doubt we will ever see this again, but still sending all possible positive thoughts for a healthy recovery


----------



## Clare85 (28 October 2015)

He is a legend of our time, his achievements are incredible! Wishing you all the very best in your recovery William.


----------



## skydy (28 October 2015)

There are many, many admirers of WFP here in N.America ( in the U.S. and Canada both) and we are, all of us, following the news closely and wishing him and his family (and fans) all the best.  

Sending healing thoughts and strength to the all the Fox-Pitts, from the U.S.A.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (29 October 2015)

Sending thoughts and prayers from New Zealand. 

Get well soon William!


----------



## tiggs (30 October 2015)

Just posted on BE website

30/10/2015 update regarding William Fox-Pitt

William's condition has improved enough for him to be moved out of the intensive care unit.

 He remains in hospital in France. His family remain hugely grateful to the fantastic team looking after him and to everyone for all the messages and support.

 This update follows the news that on Saturday 17th October William and his horse Reinstated fell during the cross country phase of the 2015 World Championships for Young Horses in Le Lion d&#8217;Angers (France).

 For press information please email the BEF press office.


----------



## Tronk (30 October 2015)

That sounds very positive Tigs.


----------



## MyBoyChe (30 October 2015)

Driving home this afternoon I heard the first mention of William on the  radio 2 news.  They said he had been moved out of intensive care following his fall 2 weeks ago, but nothing more.  Such a positive step, his family must be absolutely thrilled and relieved.  Lets hope things continue to move on for him now.


----------



## {97702} (30 October 2015)

MyBoyChe said:



			Driving home this afternoon I heard the first mention of William on the  radio 2 news.  They said he had been moved out of intensive care following his fall 2 weeks ago, but nothing more.  Such a positive step, his family must be absolutely thrilled and relieved.  Lets hope things continue to move on for him now.
		
Click to expand...

Echo this MBC, I'm still keeping everything crossed by this does sound more positive


----------



## KautoStar1 (30 October 2015)

Such good news. Let's hope he makes speedy progress & can get home to recuperate


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 November 2015)

Another update today. 

http://www.foxpitteventing.co.uk/news/04112015152239-william---update-4-november/

_WILLIAM - UPDATE 4 NOVEMBER
04-November-2015
William continues to make steady progress, and his recovery is going to take time.  He remains in hospital in France.  

Once again the family are hugely grateful to the team who are looking after him, and also to everyone who has sent messages of support._


----------



## MyBoyChe (4 November 2015)

Thank you for posting that.  Im sure I cant be the only one who is worried by the silence   I know they they have said progress will be slow and if there is nothing much to report updates are a bit samey but we have no idea really of how he is doing.  William is such an ambassador for eventing and seems such a lovely person there must be lots of us really concerned and rooting for him to make a full and swift recovery.  My thoughts are still with his entire family at this time x


----------



## silv (4 November 2015)

MyBoyChe said:



			Thank you for posting that.  Im sure I cant be the only one who is worried by the silence   I know they they have said progress will be slow and if there is nothing much to report updates are a bit samey but we have no idea really of how he is doing.  William is such an ambassador for eventing and seems such a lovely person there must be lots of us really concerned and rooting for him to make a full and swift recovery.  My thoughts are still with his entire family at this time x
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to add really, let's hope he can be transferred back to England soon to make things a bit easier for his family, must be dreadful for them.


----------



## {97702} (4 November 2015)

Really hope he can be home for Christmas, his poor family - still sending all possible 'get well soon' vibes to him


----------



## MargotC (4 November 2015)

It really puts the sport into perspective. I truly hope he recovers well.

I know the fall was in relation to an owl hole obstacle. Does anyone know if that made the fall worse or if it was one of those falls that could have happened at any cross-country fence?


----------



## marotelle (5 November 2015)

I believe some of his injuries where caused by the fact his back safety device failed  to inflate, was badly attached or was simply defective I don't know, but it could not have helped the situation 
We all hope he is getting better,health care is very good in France, I am sure he is well cared for and my thoughts are with him and his family.
In answer to wether the actual fence was at fault, no I don't think so, just one of those things.....It comes with the job.


----------



## ycbm (5 November 2015)

marotelle said:



			I believe some of his injuries where caused by the fact his back safety device failed  to inflate, was badly attached or was simply defective I don't know, but it could not have helped the situation
		
Click to expand...

Where did you get that information from? It sounds like baseless rumours to me. If body injuries were what they were worried about, surely we would have a list of them, like 'William has fractured his x, y, and z and has a ruptured spleen and  .... '

My understanding is that his main injury is a head injury, which is why we are not being told exactly what the problems are, because no-one yet knows how serious they will turn out long term.

Best wishes William and family and close connections at this worrying time. I hope you have him home with you soon.


----------



## only_me (5 November 2015)

marotelle said:



			I believe some of his injuries where caused by the fact his back safety device failed  to inflate, was badly attached or was simply defective I don't know, but it could not have helped the situation 
We all hope he is getting better,health care is very good in France, I am sure he is well cared for and my thoughts are with him and his family.
In answer to wether the actual fence was at fault, no I don't think so, just one of those things.....It comes with the job.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be very careful about blaming some/all of his fall due to a faulty air jacket - could be seen as slander. 
It sounds like a rumour that's doing the rounds. 

All we know for sure is that he fell at the owl hole - whether the fence was the cause of the fall we don't know. Considering that Michael Jung broke his leg as a result of a horse slip in the water (i.e. Not connected to a jump) WFP's fall could easily have happened on the flat.  For all we know, the air jacket could have saved him from more severe injuries. 

They updates are slowly getting more positive and I hope they continue to be


----------



## stencilface (5 November 2015)

Glad to hear things are looking on the up, its a long road, but I hope someone with WFPs obvious grit and determination can make the absolute best of everything that he can. I think much of recovery is physical, but a good portion is mental.

Is it just me, or normally are there more details on the fall?  Normally its released as a rotational or whatever, but nothing seems to have been mentioned at all about the type of fall - I guess thats probably not important know, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Goldenstar (5 November 2015)

If difficult to understand how a air jacket ( does WFP wear one ?) would contribute in any way to an head injury .
I hope there's better news soon .
I was told it was a rotational fall at an owl hole fence which sounds awful .


----------



## popsdosh (5 November 2015)

marotelle said:



			I believe some of his injuries where caused by the fact his back safety device failed  to inflate, was badly attached or was simply defective I don't know, but it could not have helped the situation 
We all hope he is getting better,health care is very good in France, I am sure he is well cared for and my thoughts are with him and his family.
In answer to whether the actual fence was at fault, no I don't think so, just one of those things.....It comes with the job.
		
Click to expand...

What a crazy assumption to make!!! I am surprised its been left on here .
Air Jackets are not designed to protect against head injuries, even if they were there are many situations were they will not work and most of these to be totally blunt are when your life is in most danger ie rotational falls! That is why they cannot be your only back protection.


----------



## milliepops (5 November 2015)

stencilface said:



			Is it just me, or normally are there more details on the fall?  Normally its released as a rotational or whatever, but nothing seems to have been mentioned at all about the type of fall - I guess thats probably not important know, but I'm just curious.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they are still investigating the cause for the fall. I'm not speculating on the cause, but I'd imagine if it was anything suspected about the design or siting of the fence etc having any factor in it, they'd want to conclude any investigations and discussions about that before releasing any information?  I think BE in particular have tightened up on their policy about releasing information when there's bad news in recent years. I should imagine FEI would be similar.
Similarly, if it was just one of those things, then there's not much information to impart .

Keeping everything crossed for William and his family. He's been such a fantastic ambassador for the sport, I desperately hope for him that he will make a full recovery.


----------



## DollyPentreath (5 November 2015)

stencilface said:



			Is it just me, or normally are there more details on the fall?  Normally its released as a rotational or whatever, but nothing seems to have been mentioned at all about the type of fall - I guess thats probably not important know, but I'm just curious.
		
Click to expand...

I wondered this too. A rotational at a brush fence would be unusual but I am only assuming the owl hole would be brush. I'm only speculating because fall information can be so vital in making the sport safer. 

Wishing William and his family all the best.


----------



## stencilface (5 November 2015)

Its only because in my head I think tall rider with head injury + owl hole + young horse = overjump and head into the top of the owl hole!  Probably completely wrong!

I think they've done well to keep it quiet though to be honest, as its likely there are pics/vids somewhere that thankfully are not public.


----------



## Luci07 (5 November 2015)

There was a post from a French couple who saw the accident. Frustratingly, while I think my French isn't too bad, I could not accurately translate it. The horse made a mistake and I "think" it was a rotational fall as the horse hesitated. Then I tell myself what happened is irrelevant and none of my business. There probably isn't a great deal that can be said with a head injury so I prefer to think positively and wish him home, in good health, with his family very shortly. Eventing has not had a great time of it with Andrew Nicholson, Ben Hobday and now WFP. Heres hoping Mr WFP follows the recovery of the others.


----------



## Rollin (5 November 2015)

We had already left, as I had my own horses to attend.  This year the Owl was on a very steep descent actually parallel with the cow shed, where horses have to jump off the roof.  I am scared just watching them  I hope he is soon on the road to recovery.  Le Lion is a great event to watch but I hate to see horses or riders hurt.


----------



## Rollin (5 November 2015)

A PS, whilst I know that having him home with family will be good for all.  The CHU in Angers is a top class University Hospital.  The WHO vote France has having one of the best health care systems in the world.  The hospital health care we receive in France equates to the best of NHS and Private Health care combined in the UK...without the waiting lists.


----------



## Alec Swan (5 November 2015)

Having watched W F-P make a recent and worrying number of novice course errors,  and considering this heavy fall and his age,  I wonder if retirement from active riding may be on the cards.  Such a shame if I'm right,  he's an ambassador for all aspects of equestrian life,  and I suspect a decent man too.  He's most certainly highly respected.

Right,  think positive;  Come on William,  best foot forward!!

Alec.


----------



## Kathy657 (5 November 2015)

I heard that the horse kicked his head as it got up.
Let's hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## dressage_diva (5 November 2015)

Just a comment regarding him traveling home, as someone who suffered a brain bleed whilst abroad, I know first hand that it is very dangerous to fly someone with a brain bleed/swelling/risk of stroke injury unless it is required for their own safety (eg. they need transferring to a different facility). The concerns are mostly around pressure - sometimes the safest way to do it is to fly at low altitude but that usually requires slower speeds meaning the patient is in air for longer and therefore at risk longer! Furthermore the costs involved are extortionate (private plane, pilot, co-pilot, doctor, nurse and paramedic were needed in my case) and his insurers are likely to prefer him to stay in France where the medical care is perfectly good! He would also need to get a lot of clearance from various people before he could fly on a commercial flight (again I've had to jump through that hoop!).

As ever my thoughts are with William, his family, friends and team.


----------



## teapot (5 November 2015)

dressage_diva said:



			Just a comment regarding him traveling home, as someone who suffered a brain bleed whilst abroad, I know first hand that it is very dangerous to fly someone with a brain bleed/swelling/risk of stroke injury unless it is required for their own safety (eg. they need transferring to a different facility). The concerns are mostly around pressure - sometimes the safest way to do it is to fly at low altitude but that usually requires slower speeds meaning the patient is in air for longer and therefore at risk longer! Furthermore the costs involved are extortionate (private plane, pilot, co-pilot, doctor, nurse and paramedic were needed in my case) and his insurers are likely to prefer him to stay in France where the medical care is perfectly good! He would also need to get a lot of clearance from various people before he could fly on a commercial flight (again I've had to jump through that hoop!).

As ever my thoughts are with William, his family, friends and team.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, my brother was seriously injured in France a few years ago and was eventually brought back by road. The risk of flying was too much. 

Thoughts to WFP and his family, hopefully it's the start of a slow but positive step forward.


----------



## gingerlegs (9 November 2015)

DollyPentreath said:



			I wondered this too. A rotational at a brush fence would be unusual but I am only assuming the owl hole would be brush. I'm only speculating because fall information can be so vital in making the sport safer. 

Wishing William and his family all the best.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately this fence wasn't brush, the bottom of the owl hole was very much solid... fence 19 on here.  http://www.mondialdulion.com/en/cross-country/#tabpanel1

Lets hope he continues to improve, keeping everything crossed.


----------



## DollyPentreath (10 November 2015)

gingerlegs said:



			Unfortunately this fence wasn't brush, the bottom of the owl hole was very much solid... fence 19 on here.  http://www.mondialdulion.com/en/cross-country/#tabpanel1

Lets hope he continues to improve, keeping everything crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that GL.


----------



## stencilface (10 November 2015)

Now back in the UK

http://www.equestrianteamgbr.co.uk/news/william-fox-pitt-update-10112015/


----------



## Sheep (10 November 2015)

Great news to see that he's now back in the UK. Fingers crossed for a strong recovery.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 November 2015)

Great news!


----------



## MadisonBelle (10 November 2015)

Fabulous news!


----------



## hobo (10 November 2015)

So pleased he is back here, hope his recovery carries on well and his family enjoy a happy and healthy Christmas together.


----------



## skydy (10 November 2015)

So pleased to hear he is home.
All of my best hopes and wishes to WFP and family, from the U.S.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 November 2015)

Great news that he's been able to fly home.  Best wishes now for the recovery from by the sounds of it it going to be some time.


----------



## EventingMum (10 November 2015)

Great news! The family have requested privacy while he recovers so hopefully they will get it, it must have been the most awful time for them and the immediate future will continue to be difficult I'm sure.


----------



## claracanter (14 November 2015)

Alice plunkett tweeted yesterday that she and William were watching channel 4 racing and that he was in great form. Wonderful positive news!!!!


----------



## hobo (14 November 2015)

Excellent News CC.


----------



## {97702} (14 November 2015)

claracanter said:



			Alice plunkett tweeted yesterday that she and William were watching channel 4 racing and that he was in great form. Wonderful positive news!!!!
		
Click to expand...

That is fabulous to hear


----------



## Chiffy (14 November 2015)

Oh that's good news, I was missing Alice while watching today. Lovely thought that they were enjoying the racing too.


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 November 2015)

William says that it is 'Fantastic to be back home', and 'I am looking forward to making a full recovery over the winter'.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news...-hospital-following-cross-country-fall-517590

Lovely to hear another really good update, and this time from the man himself.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 November 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			William says that it is 'Fantastic to be back home', and 'I am looking forward to making a full recovery over the winter'.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news...-hospital-following-cross-country-fall-517590

Lovely to hear another really good update, and this time from the man himself.
		
Click to expand...

I really hope we can all look forward to seeing him ride at Badminton 2016.


----------



## WandaMare (17 November 2015)

Its so good to hear such a positive update from William, wishing him all the very best with his recovery


----------



## smellsofhorse (18 November 2015)

Its great to have another update.
especially a quote from the man himself!

Still wishing him a speedy full recovery,


----------



## livetoride (19 November 2015)

He's such a great guy and inspiration to many. I really hope his recovery goes well over the winter.


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 December 2015)

He's back in the saddle! William giving a very positive update:-

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=BfKW_KHwr6s


----------



## milliepops (23 December 2015)

Saw that on FB earlier, great stuff.


----------



## MrsMozart (23 December 2015)

Very good news indeed


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 December 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			He's back in the saddle! William giving a very positive update:-

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=BfKW_KHwr6s

Click to expand...

Its great, isn't it


----------



## Sprout (23 December 2015)

Fantastic news.


----------



## hobo (23 December 2015)

Fantastic.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 December 2015)

A remarkable man and a remarkable rider.  Just the best news.  

Perhaps *NOW* we can have the lovely Alice back on Ch4 Racing!  She's been sorely missed.

Alec.


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 December 2015)

what great news!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PolarSkye (23 December 2015)

The Higgins household is beyond chuffed - even (decidedly) non-horsey husband is a fan - it's great news.

P


----------



## {97702} (23 December 2015)

So delighted so see this today - and he still rides like a dream, not sure which of his greys that is but lovely to see


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 December 2015)

Fabulous news. Great to see him back in the saddle.  I hope the family have a great xmas and that 2016 is a much better year.


----------



## silv (24 December 2015)

Saw it on Facebook this morning, fantastic news.


----------



## skydy (5 January 2016)

How very good to see that video.


----------

